# De facto



## Jatin178 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys I’m new here , my partner and I have been in de facto relationship from last 4 years and got our permanent residency approved last year but now we are splitting as she reckons she has grown out of the relationship. So now I know it does not affect my visa circumstances since I’m permanent here but do I need to inform immi about our split ? If yes what form ?So it would not cause any issue in future if one of us wanna start new life with someone else etc ?


----------



## gambom (Nov 28, 2018)

You certainly have to inform them, just give them a call and ask how to proceed. This will make the dependant's visa void (depending on the visa type) and possibly leave the country.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jatin178 said:


> Hi guys I'm new here , my partner and I have been in de facto relationship from last 4 years and got our permanent residency approved last year but now we are splitting as she reckons she has grown out of the relationship. So now I know it does not affect my visa circumstances since I'm permanent here but do I need to inform immi about our split ? If yes what form ?So it would not cause any issue in future if one of us wanna start new life with someone else etc ?


As a permanent resident there is no immediate issue. A break up has no effect once the PR is granted from a Partner Visa.

No need to notify immigration of a break up.


----------



## uzair4100 (Dec 3, 2019)

If your visa was still in process then you had to inform immigration, but no need to inform now.


----------

